# Ameisen bekämpfen.



## Christopher (21. Juni 2014)

Wer von Euch kann mir einen Tip geben wie ich die Ameisen in meiner Auffahrt bekämpfen kann.
Die schmeißen mir den ganzen Sand aus den Fugen.
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2014)

Christopher schrieb:


> Die schmeißen mir den ganzen Sand aus den Fugen.
> Danke für Eure Antworten.



Hi Chris,

das ist ein leidiges Problem von jedem der Steine irgendwo auf buddelfähigen Grund liegen hat. Die Ameisen legen darunter mit Freude Nester an.
Da wird nur ein Ameisengift helfen da ja der ganze Staat weg muß

MfG Frank


----------



## Christopher (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Frank.
Danke für die Antwort.
Das denke ich auch mal,aber der Befall ist nicht bei mir,sondern bei meinem Bruder.
Ich werde es mal so weiter geben.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2014)

Haaaalt stopp...
Ameisengifte sind starke Nervengifte, die nichtnur den Ameisen, sondern auch allen andern Tieren und uns Menschen schaden. Hatte auchmal ein Päckchen gekauft und die Warnhinweise gelesen, an die man erst rankommt, wenn man das zugeklebte Heftchen aufmacht und liest
Ich nehm den Wasserkocher, mach ihn voll und lass kochendes Wasser gaanz langsam in die Ritze laufen...das hat bis jetzt noch immer geholfen...
Ansonsten dürfen die Ameisen überall auf dem Grundstück wo sie wollen ihr Nest bauen...Schließlich sind sie ja nützlich und kümmern sich um so manches Problem...
Hilft wirklich..probiert es aus
VG Monika


----------



## Moonlight (22. Juni 2014)

Für ungewünschte Nester nehm ich auch kochendes Wasser. Geht tatsächlich ...

Meine Tante hat früher immer Backpulver genommen. Aber wie die Wirkung war weiß ich nicht mehr, da war ich noch zu klein.

Mandy


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juni 2014)

Hei, da fällt mir ein...
Meine Tochter hat vor paar Wochen auf der Decke auf dem Rasen einen Salzbrezel gegessen. Weil es zuviel Hagelsalz war, hat sie es abgerubbelt und den ganzen Nachmittag auf dem Teller  auf der Decke liegen lassen...
Es sind Ameisen gekommen und haben davon genascht...Überall auf der Decke lagen tote Ameisen...
Hm...schon ein bisschen krank zu überlegen wie man solche Kreaturen am einfachsten um die Ecke kriegt
Aber so sind wir Menschen nunmal
VG Monika


----------



## Christopher (22. Juni 2014)

Danke  Monika.
Das habe ich auch noch nicht gehört,aber man sollte es ausprobieren.
Mir kam gerade noch eine Idee,man könnte es ja auch mal mit dem Kaffeesatz versuchen.
Das werde ich bei mir mal machen.


----------



## lollo (22. Juni 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Meine Tante hat früher immer Backpulver genommen.



Hallo,

das funktioniert auch, ich streue das auf die Strassen der Ameisen, dann verziehen sie sich.
Allerdings haben sie mir bisher keinen Kuchen gebacken.


----------



## Tanny (22. Juni 2014)

An der Auffahrt SIngvögel anfüttern - das hilft auch. 
Die Meisen und einige Finken sammeln die Ameisen als Futter für ihre Brut mit ein. 
Wenn Du auch noch Amseln angefüttert bekommst: die drehen sogar jeden Stein um, um 
an die Ameiseneier zu kommen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christopher (23. Juni 2014)

Kirstin.
Das ist auch eine Idee,das werde ich weiter erzählen.


----------



## Petta (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,ich nehme Zuckerwasser und Borax....MfG Peter


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Ist Borax nicht verboten?


----------



## Petta (23. Juni 2014)

Das kann ich nicht sagen,auch im Internet steht nicht ein ausdrückliches Verbot


----------



## Tanny (23. Juni 2014)

auf jeden Fall ist Borax als Nahrungsmittelkonservierungsstoff wegen 
seiner extrem hohen Giftigkeit seit Jahren verboten. 

Es gibt da nur eine einzige AUsnahme: 
in echtem Kaviar darf man geringe Mengen Borax (in engem Rahmen) nach wie 
vor zur Konservierung verwenden (was auch geschieht). 

Was schrieb Grimm da jüngst zu: 
sinngemäß zitiert:  "....aber das betrifft ja nur einen verschwindend kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung....")


LG
Kirstin


----------



## lotta (23. Juni 2014)

Also kochendes Wasser,
haben meine Oma und Mama schon verwendet... das funzt auch heute noch
Warum dann nach was Komplizierten, womöglich Giftigem suchen, 
wenn es doch auch mit so einfachen, kostengünstigen Hausmittelchen geht?
Bine


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Meine Ameisen sind in die "Buddellöcher" für die neue __ Katzenminze eingezogen. So wachsen die ja nie an! Und wohlmöglich futtern die Baby-Ameisen auch noch die Wurzeln von ihrer Herbergs-Minze...
Ob da auch heißes Wasser geht? So nah am Pflänzchen?


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2014)

Hei, in dem Fall würd ich sie ärgern und ein paarmal das Nest aufmachen..dann hauen die von selbst ab...mitsamster Brut
VG Monika


----------



## krallowa (24. Juni 2014)

Im Beet hilft kein heißes Wasser, da die Gänge zu tief liegen und zu verzweigt sind.
Unter Steinen (in der Auffahrt) sind die Gänge direkt unter dem Stein und auch etwas größere Hohlräume für die Eier, da hilft heißes Wasser sehr gut.
Backpulver hilft an Türschwellen, etwas Backpulver als Linie direkt an die Kante und die Ameisen meiden diese Linie.


----------

